

Followup: Zuckerberg didn't cash out - jorgeortiz85
http://valleywag.com/tech/mark-zuckerberg/facebook-founder-faces-shareholder-revolt-331633.php

======
fallintothis
Breaking news: there is no breaking news!

~~~
Alex3917
It tells you something about how much faith Facebook employees have in their
company.

~~~
axod
Facebook is quite like the emperors new clothes IMHO

------
jrosen
It's not exactly news when Valleywag gets a story wrong. Whenever there's some
big new story on Valleywag, we should always wait a few days before linking to
it to see if it turns out to be false.

------
Kaizyn
Maybe we should be a little more careful about what we use as our news sources
around here. But then again, gossip is probably too 'interesting' for humans
to pass up.

------
dcurtis
Does anyone know what kind of salary Zuckerburg pulls from Facebook to live on
right now?

------
mojuba
Followup: Zuckerberg doesn't exist

